# "I am the Devil!"



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Isn't $20,000.00 bail a little light given that he _is_ the Prince of Darkness?

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090707/ap_on_fe_st/us_odd_devil_attack


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Probably had one too many Slurpies


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You'd think the Devil would be able to afford a home.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Everyone knows the devil always goes for the eyes. It's victims fault for looking at him.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> Probably had one too many Slurpies


To many slurpies does that to me too.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Poor Devil .......... Govenment probably shut down hell because of Global Warming and put him out on the street.


----------

